# Making Snake Boots



## TREY1984 (Jul 10, 2013)

So I hear a lot of people killing snakes and making their own boots...  So do you make your own boots or you take them somewhere to get them made. and how many snakes does it take to make a pair of boots or belt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2013)

I know of several folks that have made belts from a rattlesnake skin, myself included. One average size snake is all it takes. 

As for making a pair of boots, never heard of any individual that has done it. You would need to either contact a professional cobbler or buy a pair ready made.


----------



## cmfireman (Jul 10, 2013)

I hear a lot of people on this forum talking about "snake boots", but they're not made from snakeskin.







Belts are common though.


----------



## ben300win (Jul 10, 2013)

There is a place in Griffin that makes boots and belts and such. I took my gator hide there. Forget the name of the place, but google it and you can find the place pretty easy.


----------

